# First ocean-going motorship 1912



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Just completed 32'=1" model of SELANDIA (Denmark). 1st ocean-going motorship. Looks a bit odd with only a thin pipe just forward of mizzen mast to vent the fumes.
Very successful. In first 600,000 miles of service was only held up in port by engine problems for ten days.
I am not an engineer, ex R/O, but thought you may be interested.
Bob


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Another excellent model, Bob. (Thumb)
And yes it does look somehow incomplete without a "proper" funnel. (EEK)


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Bob another masterpiece, not a lot for the sea painter on this model.


----------

